# Removing a failed concrete sealer



## MendocinoPaint (Mar 25, 2018)

Any industry tips and products i should use to remove a waterbased sealer from stained concrete ?


----------



## MendocinoPaint (Mar 25, 2018)

YouTube it is then


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Depends on the concrete. 

Is it stamped, broomed, smooth troweled? etc. 

We usually do either a chemical strip or a wet sand blast to remove sealer. Both are a pain. 

You can grind the floor if it's smooth, for say a garage floor, that's the best way for it to come off and it profiles the concrete for application of new product.


----------



## MendocinoPaint (Mar 25, 2018)

Thanks woodcoyote it is stamped colored concrete with waterbased sealer. Looks like i need to get some specific stripper and use rotary scrubber with a pressure wash?


----------



## dwallon60 (Apr 22, 2018)

*concrete stain removal*

I would suggest using a physical grind if possible. Chemical strippers are usually dependent on mill thickness to be effective. Plus, stains are chemically different from paint and ph levels can be affected by strippers.


----------



## professionalpainter (Apr 28, 2018)

Your "levels" will be affected by strippers. 
Uhhhh huh-huh. Cool.
Heh heh yeah! Yeah!


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

MendocinoPaint said:


> Thanks woodcoyote it is stamped colored concrete with waterbased sealer. Looks like i need to get some specific stripper and use rotary scrubber with a pressure wash?



Good in theory. You don't want to power wash after a strip. Learned that the hard way. The sealer is only pliable, lifted off, then re-hardens onto the new surface. Think of shredding bubble gum and throwing it everywhere, sticks to everything it touches. 

A high quality stripper, like extreme or super strip, solvent based...followed by covering it (if necessary), agitate with a brush, and clean with solvent. It's a lot of manual labor and most people will run from that type of situation.


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

I had to strip a brick patio, about 10 years back, that had been sealed with a product that, if the other painter had read the label, he'd have learned it was specifically NOT to be used on brick. He told me he HAD read the label but the HO (our company's owner!) insisted he use it. Sure... Anyway, it effloresced big time. We used umpteen gallons of Strypeeze or some nasty stuff, and power-washed the heck out of it with no headway. Finally came across this:
http://www.sunnysidecorp.com/product.php?p=r&b=b&n=656G5

Worked like a charm! User friendly too.


----------



## MendocinoPaint (Mar 25, 2018)

Great thanks everyone ! I will be giving that stripper a go


----------



## keithmc2018 (May 18, 2018)

*water based concrete sealer removal*

I have used heavy TSP pre soak and a heated pressure wash (HOTSY).
Seemed to work good.


----------



## Drew007 (Oct 4, 2017)

Youtube is an amazing resource... LOL


----------

